# 2013 Draft Thread



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Players I like that should be available when the Knicks pick:


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ender said:


> Tim Hardaway Jr. 2013 NBA Draft Scouting Report Video - YouTube





> @AdamZagoria
> Tim Hardaway's agent Mark Bartelstein to @SNYtv: "HE couldn't be more excited. He gets to play on the biggest stage in the NBA, at MSG."


:yesyesyes:


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I would've been thrilled for Indiana to take him. Nice pick.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> @WojYahooNBA 41m
> Undrafted N.C. State forward C.J. Leslie has reached agreement on a deal with the New York Knicks, league source tells Y! Sports.







http://www.draftexpress.com/profile/C.J.-Leslie-5736/


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

He will struggle to make this league.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

I disagree


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> @NYPost_Berman
> If Hardaway wasn't there, #Knicks would've snapped up Bullock. If both weren't there, Glen Rice Jr. was next. Plumlee not on radar.


...


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I could see him developing into a good NBA player, though I wouldn't want to see him starting right away.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

I think the plan right now is for Shump to play the JR Smith role(second option) and Tim Jr. to play Shump role(3 & D wing) except Shump will start and Tim Jr. will come off the bench.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> The Knicks officially announced the signings of rookies Tim Hardaway Jr., picked 24th in the first round, and C.J. Leslie, who went undrafted.
> 
> Hardaway Jr.'s contract is a four-year, $6.1 million deal, his agent, Mark Bartelstein, confirmed with ESPNNewYork.com. Leslie's contract is partially guaranteed, according to a source.
> 
> Both Hardaway Jr. and Leslie will suit up in Las Vegas for the Knicks' summer league team, starting this Friday.


http://espn.go.com/blog/new-york/knicks/post/_/id/46558/knicks-sign-tim-hardaway-jr-c-j-leslie

According to Shamsports Leslie's deal is two years.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Did anyone watch the Knicks summer league team? 
What was the evaluation on Hardaway? Leslie? and Tyler? 

The 1 game I watched I did not like .. Shump was used as the PG, and all Shump did was bring the ball down court, then dish it off to a player on the perimeter, then run to the right side 3-point line. 
The samething PG-Toney Douglas, Pablo, and Felton did so ISO-Melo could run an isolation play.


----------

